# Does shooting at a National Event really provide a new level of competition?



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Simple question, just looking for other's experience.

Lately, I find that the level of competition in my state and in my class is pretty high. 
This year's state champ finished second last weekend and the previous year's state champ won at the Iowa Pro-Am two years ago.
(It may not be the same level as cbrunson's Vegas league, but I think you get the idea.)
I don't know if I care to play outdoors on a national level, at least in the near future, since I shoot against those two at every state event.

What are other's experience at National outdoor events? (besides a way to meet other shooters and have a few yuks while shooting)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe you're looking at more than competition. Depending on what event at State attendance can be low. At a National you could be standing in the middle of 1000 or more.
As for competing, I went to two Nationals and refuse to attend other. ASA; I was bored and wore to death shooting just 20 targets in 4 hours and doing it again the next day. There were 4 and 5 to a stake for the 20 targets, so 100 shooters all in view of each other. 100+ in my class didn't bother me a bit.
IBO: I didn't think the day would ever get over. 6 hours to shoot 30 targets....


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I've shot twice in Vegas, once in Louisville, once in Lancaster, twice in Redding, and once in Darrington. I wouldn't trade those experiences for anything. At each one I met people that I still call friends a decade later. I also love shooting on new courses other then the same ones in my State. That's reason enough for me to shoot national shoots.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Rick! said:


> What are other's experience at National outdoor events? (besides a way to meet other shooters and have a few yuks while shooting)


...Did your target change any?

Still takes 30, 60, 90, or 112 good shots against the target.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have attended a couple indoor tournaments and a bunch of asa 3d and to me it is a awesome chance to be around lots of guys at your level and try and put a whole weekends worth of quality shots and get on the podium. Locally I can win lots of stuff and at the state level there will only be two of us in my semi pro class usually so even when I shoot awesome it doesn't mean much. When I finish in the top 10 nationally it means something and to get on the podium you have to do something special.

I have actually never put two awesome days together, I have had probably 7 awesome single days at asa tournaments but I have never had two back to back ones. I would love to shoot about 32 up on a semi pro course. I have shot in the 12 to 16 up many times for one day, I have the ability to do it and can't wait for it to happen so I can see a 30 up type score. That keeps me going back and training really hard so that I can enjoy it when it does happen.

Funny thing about asa tournaments is I actually shoot less when attending them that I would have thought, for me it is more about recovering from the overnight drive and getting out of the van on friday morning and being able to nock a arrow and shoot freaking perfect right from shot number one. Usually by the time the team shoot is done I am ready to get to the motel and crash so I can recover and be running on all 8 cylinders on saturday. Having awesome buddied to laugh and screw around with really helps.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Your question is tough to answer because it depends on where you live.
For me, no it doesn't change the level of competition, this area has alway had top level shooters. I once shot the state indoor and shot a clean 450 31x on the vegas face, went to lunch and returned to the shop and was in third place in that shop.
Once shot a 553 field round at a nothing regional round that had maybe 60 shooters and finished 4th and last year when I had roommates (Dave and Paige Gore) the level on competition in the backyard was as tough as at any national.

But... At a national shoot there will be 10x more shooters at that level


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

One thing for certain is that you will get better faster by going to the bigger competitions. Standing on the line with hundreds of people, or shooting in a group with top level pros is nerve wracking. You only get comfortable with it by doing it. My opinion is that you should go to as many as possible, even if you believe you will likely finish well below the top of the list. 

But to ask which is better, placing 3rd at a local shoot, or 36th at a national one, I'd have to say both are equal. Both give you a benchmark to improve. No shame in that.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cbrunson said:


> One thing for certain is that you will get better faster by going to the bigger competitions. Standing on the line with hundreds of people, or shooting in a group with top level pros is nerve wracking. You only get comfortable with it by doing it. My opinion is that you should go to as many as possible, even if you believe you will likely finish well below the top of the list.
> 
> But to ask which is better, placing 3rd at a local shoot, or 36th at a national one, I'd have to say both are equal. Both give you a benchmark to improve. No shame in that.


Pretty good advice......


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think any new competition can be fun and a good challenge,plus you meet new archers with the same interest you may even meet some archer`s you become good friends with,which I have down. good luck and have fun,Pete53


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The first thing I learned at National events is to not expect any score above your average. I talked to so many disappointed guys at Indoor nationals when I was there because they expected to shoot 300's and their average was somewhere south of that. Have realistic expectations and shoot to improve yourself. If you're a 300-60x shooter you have a shot at winning if your mental game is strong. 

My only trip to Indoor Nationals I had not shot less than a 300 on a 5 spot in over a year. I felt I had a legit chance at a top 10 finish in BHFS. Half way through the first day my Stan thumb button release jammed at full draw. Nothing I could do would get it to go off. I tried hard to keep it pointed at the 5 and initiate a let down. Unfortunately if fired as soon as I let down, resulting in a zero. It was soul crushing for me. I remember just tossing it on the ground behind the line and kicking it towards the Stan booth when I walked off the line. I was disgusted. Stan made it right with a new release and that's all they really could do. I managed a 295 that day with a zero. The next day I just couldn't keep myself together and shot a couple 4's. I learned more from that trip than any I've ever been on.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

You will be miserable if you try to shoot against the field or expect you're best score. Go to shoot one arrow at a time and make sure you have fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me you never know when a awesome competitive moment is going to happen, Just a couple years ago I went to a local shoot and shot but it was a end of year shoot and they had a iron buck contest so I entered. 20 minutes later I was standing at 70 yards with one other guy and there was at least 150 people watching us shoot the last shot and they were within feet of us as we drew. It was one of the most nerve racking things I have ever done. I was shaking so bad that I had to let down and try and get some composure, I made the shot and won a nice bow. 

I have had some cool moments in asa nationals also where I was within one shot of winning for the weekend and each time I came up short but they were wonderful experiences and I can't wait for my next one.

What really pizzes me off is when i miss out on a chance, this year at the regions in branson I didn't want to pay entry fee for known 50 so I just shot known 45 which was way way cheaper. I ended up shooting really strong all weekend and my bow was dead on perfect, we had a strong pro shooter Danny Evans show up and I could have shot the shootdown against a pro which would have been really cool.


----------



## thechad123 (Aug 19, 2013)

I used to shoot USATs when I was younger when my parents paid for it, lol. My expectations aren't very high because you're shooting wth the best of the best. I usually shoot scores the bottom of the pack, yet I always shoot my best scores in competition. So, in an sense, I really feel like "stepping up my game" at USATs. I also got a chance to shoot among the best archers, such as Brady, Vic, and Butch. It's definitely an experience that makes it worth the cost airfare to attend, but ONLY if you are able to practice 3+ times a week; otherwise it is not worth the cost.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm sorta in agreement with cbrunson, simply attending a high level competition probably won't do much for you in terms of growth, but if you believe you have a legitimate chance of winning, the learning curve is steeper the higher the stakes are. My national level tournament experience is primarily dozens of ASA/IBO/NABH events, and Vegas once. I had no real expectations of finishing well at Vegas, so that was more about the experience than growth as a competitor, but I always considered myself a legitimate threat to win at the national level 3D's... and sometimes I did, but not before plenty of disappointing performances.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

It was a long time back, but for me, going to outdoor nats revealed just how committed the top guys were. I really had no idea until then.

Go if you can.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

That's funny, I thought I had a good chance of winning vegas the first time I went. I was shooting very consistent mid 290's with 15 or so X's. OMG was I shocked to see what guys could do when I got there, I was shooting next to Reo the day before in warm ups, he was a kid (1994) and just pounding the center out.
Next day I was so nervous I couldn't hold a drink without spilling it before I started shooting, needless to say I didn't win, lol, I think I shot a 284, things got better over the next ten years of going and the nerves went from the start of the shoot to the last arrow that I have missed 5 times for 299s only shooting one 300 ever in vegas. 
Vegas is not my game but its fun and I'll be there again this year


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

I come from a very strong state of shooters myself, but there's nothing quite like getting to a national event and shooting next to the VERY best in your sport.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

One good way to go is with a reasonable goal in mind. I'd shot enough local and state tournaments to know that you don't shoot your practice scores in competition before going to US Nationals last year, so I decided to handicap myself five points per half below my practice average, which was the equivalent of 25x Vegas. (295 WAA) So I decided if I came out of it 1160 or higher I would be happy with my performance. I was two points up going into the second half on day two, but had a couple issues and ended up dropping a lot that half to finish 1156. Four points below my goal. I decided that was still pretty reasonable, and I plan on improving it next time.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

This question can mean different things to different people. For example, if your two competitors at home are Dave, Reo, or Jesse it won't get any tougher; however, it is more likely that you will find several competitors like your homeys and that is what makes a real difference to some. It's what is inside of you that makes the difference - if you want to beat the best, go national!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I feel your pain! Some years back when I shot BHFS I occasionally shot 59 X games indoors and came in 3rd here in Virginia. Timmy Ewers has won Vegas and the LAS Classic and is perpetual top 3 at NFAA Indoor and outdoor National championship. Darin Davis set the national indoor record with 120 X's and has won the LAS classic twice. I almost forgot Jeremy Dean has shot as good as any body in the country at one time or another. 

Indoor Nationals is an entirely different platform from state or even sectional shoots. If you even think you might one day want to compete on the national stage you best start playing on the national stage now. You can never prepare for the biggest event by only rehearsing in small comfy and familiar venues. Plus a new huge venue is a fun challenge. If you can shoot your practice scores at a big national event it is accomplishment to be proud of regardless of the actual score.

By the way, it's much easier to be a big fish in a small pond than is to impose your will on hundreds of others so you are a big fish in a BIG pond. I have seen many guys that could shoot very good scores as long as they were in their comfort zone (home range, shooting with friends, no audience). The best competitors can shoot good scores any where at any time and go out of their to do it.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does shooting at a National Event really provide a new level of competition?

Depends! If you've already been there, doing that -- then no.

If you are new on the scene, sure! Your fellow competitors -- if they are truly competitive at that level -- are less likely to make mistakes. 

The real value of shooting at national level events is your own prep as you drive yourself to be competitive. Why would you spend the money to travel and for entry fees associated with those events if you had no plans to try to be competitive enough to win? I get it, don't forget the fun ... But you can have a lot of fun without competing at that level or even without competing at all.

The focused practice that you put in and the fine tweaks of your equipment and form to transform yourself into a "shooting machine" pay dividends in increasing your own pleasure in participating in the sport -- particularly if you can share your lessons/experiences with others or if you can find yourself recognized as being among the best in the sport ----- on the local, state, regional, national, or international levels.


----------



## georgiaarts (Sep 30, 2016)

I've shot many national tournaments and I think the main thing in terms of competition is how many people you're shooting against. You could be in the top ten in your state, but even if you take those same great scores out to a national tournament you're ranking is bound to fall just because of the sheer number of people you're shooting aginst. Sometimes that can be hard to deal with.

The main reason I go to national tournament isn't for the competition, but for the fun! I think bigger tournaments are much more exciting, and you get to make many friends for all around the country.


----------



## CShels (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm nowhere near competitive level, but I have to agree with the folks who pointed out the sheer volume of competitors. Say there are only 2 people in your state shooting better than you. Pretty good right? Take that to nationals, and it's suddenly 25-30 people shooting better than you, just because there are so many people attending that are on your level.


----------



## justok (Nov 25, 2016)

ever hear 300 arrows hit the target at the same time ?


----------

